# UFO Sounds



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

HI there, we are making a ufo costume to put over our sons wheel chair. I am looking for some sound effects for it. Would be nice if we could find a pre made loop but if I need to piece together I can.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

I
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

War of the Worlds sound clips on Youtube:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Disney did a sound clip for their "Thrilling, Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House" album. I think you can buy the individual clip on Amazon or at the Apple Store.
Between the stuff from Star Trek in all of it's variations, Star Wars, Mars Attacks, etc., you have an almost endless number of possibilities.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw you found the free sound effects thread I had posted a while ago, but I will add it here for anyone else looking for UFO sounds. There is a UFO sound clip on this site:

http://gravecast.com/


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

yes i did and thanks for the link, I also ripped some of the sound from those youtube links to mix in with it
Thanks everyone for your suggestions


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I finished up the track you asked me about. Message me your email ASAP and I will send it to you. If I had more time I could have done much more for you.


----------

